# LX279 Voltage "Problem"



## MrMac (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, I have a John Deere LX279 with a 17HP Kawasaki water cooled engine.
I've been having trouble with the battery light coming on, or not going off, at various times during use.
I have a brand new battery in which shows 13.1 volts before starting. After starting, and with the battery light on, the battery shows 14.5 volts at engine idle. Still with the battery light on, and the engine running at full throttle, the battery shows 17.3 volts.
Moving the Voltage Regulator connector around will usually make the battery light go out, but not always.
I'm assuming this is the Voltage Regulator, it's located on the left hand side of the engine compartment, just in front of the steering console.

Is 17.3 volts within spec or do I have something going on here?

Thanks for taking the time to look and, hopefully, answer

P


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The 14.5 sounds good, the 17.3 does not. Pretty much anything above 15 or 15.2 can damage a battery if run at that point for very long. If you do indeed have an external regulator, I suggest you replace it and see what that does.


----------



## MrMac (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you, I appreciate your time.

I'll try to confirm what the suspected piece actually is and, if it's the VR then I'll replace it.

Thanks again
P


----------

